# If Georgia starts 1-3?



## nimrod (Sep 2, 2013)

Looking at Georgia's schedule I can see them starting the year off 1-3. If that happens do the natives grow restless and run Richt out of town or do they give him a chance to right the ship? If he does get canned who do you go after? Petrino? Man wins everywhere he goes. Or is there enough bad blood with what he did in Atlanta to not even give him a glimpse. Who would you Georgia fans want as a coach?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2013)

I  have a meeting with McGarity first thing in the am I will get back with ya after my meeting. Talk around town is either Saban or Dabo.


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I  have a meeting with McGarity first thing in the am I will get back with ya after my meeting. Talk around town is either Saban or Dabo.



Saban coming in as head coach in waiting.


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 2, 2013)

I heard Bellichek just bought a house on Lake Tobosofkee, I doubt it is a coincidence.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 2, 2013)

You mean 1-4??


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> You mean 1-4??



Now your reaching.


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2013)

Parcells was seen water skiing on Hartwell.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2013)

I would love to see Derrick Dooley at least get an interview. I dont hink he got a fair shake at Floppy Top


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I would love to see Derrick Dooley at least get an interview. I dont hink he got a fair shake at Floppy Top


He couldn't get a job picking up towels in the locker room at Uga.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 2, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I would love to see Derrick Dooley at least get an interview. I dont hink he got a fair shake at Floppy Top



If he has a defensive coordinator he may do better.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> If he has a defensive coordinator he may do better.



You may not see much change in that deparrtment with your new hire's up there.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> If he has a defensive coordinator he may do better.



He had big Sal.....


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 2, 2013)

Big sal..lol


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 2, 2013)

Richt's job is not in jeopardy.


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Richt's job is not in jeopardy.



You haven't heard, he checks in on this forum hourly and takes it to heart.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 2, 2013)

riprap said:


> You haven't heard, he checks in on this forum hourly and takes it to heart.



I heard some bozo on the radio this morning saying that Richt should be fired.  When asked who should replace him, the caller said he'd be happy with only Gruden or Cowher.


----------



## striper slug (Sep 3, 2013)

richt is too nice of a guy to win a nc.. dawg fans need to be happy winning 10 or 11 games a year but no nc..  that is a lot to be happy about though


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 3, 2013)

striper slug said:


> richt is too nice of a guy to win a nc.. dawg fans need to be happy winning 10 or 11 games a year but no nc..  that is a lot to be happy about though



That's garbage.  Was Tom Landry too nice to win a SB?  Was Larry Coker too nice to win a NC?  How about Tom Osborne?


----------



## Hut2 (Sep 3, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> That's garbage.  Was Tom Landry too nice to win a SB?  Was Larry Coker too nice to win a NC?  How about Tom Osborne?



Exactly!!!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 3, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> That's garbage.  Was Larry Coker too nice to win a NC?



Ken Dorsey and Ed Reed won that NC.

But, yes I agree with your opinion.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2013)

If Uga is 1-3 after first four games Murray should be benched.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> If Uga is 1-3 after first four games Murray should be benched.



I agree with this... At least we could get some playing time in for our new QB's..


----------



## vowell462 (Sep 3, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Richt's job is not in jeopardy.



This. He aint going anywhere. But if I was Ga, Id be looking at Kirby Smart.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 3, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Richt's job is not in jeopardy.



ONE GAME DOES NOT A SEASON MAKE....



riprap said:


> You haven't heard, he checks in on this forum hourly and takes it to heart.



Mark Richt is rex upshaw.



striper slug said:


> richt is too nice of a guy to win a nc.. dawg fans need to be happy winning 10 or 11 games a year but no nc..  that is a lot to be happy about though



nope....but winning 10-11, or maybe 12 -13 games a year aint bad anywhere.....ask a UT fan is they wish they could have had Fulmer back after Baby Lane loaded the diaper.



rex upshaw said:


> That's garbage.  Was Tom Landry too nice to win a SB?  Was Larry Coker too nice to win a NC?  How about Tom Osborne?



Tom Osborne hung around Lincoln for 21 years before he won a NC, but he is still referred to as one of the all time greats....thanks, but no thanks for another coach...I'll take my chances with Mark Richt.


----------



## golffreak (Sep 3, 2013)

Yep, ole Dooley is dying those puke orange pants UGA red right now and Barbara just sent the jet to pick him up.


----------



## mtr3333 (Sep 3, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Richt's job is not in jeopardy.



In no way at all.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 3, 2013)

riprap said:


> Parcells was seen water skiing on Hartwell.


He would need skiis the size of surf boards to keep him afloat.


----------



## Curlydog (Sep 3, 2013)

If ya'll start 1 & 3, dog fans would take anyone who wanted the job, and that might be a short list.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Sep 3, 2013)

If the Dawgs don't turn it around Gratham will be looking for a job.  Other than his second year, his defenses have been major disappointments.  I usually hate retreads but I assume Athens would like mighty good to VanGorder after the Jets fire the coaching staff later this fall.


----------



## Curlydog (Sep 3, 2013)

AP poll out, uga from # 5  down to # 11


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 3, 2013)

It uga starts 1 and 3 we will finish 7 and 5 or worse and ya know while our O had some issues they weren't bad but granthems D sucked, granted he runs a high risk high reward D there will always be high rushing yards with his D but usually a lot of turnovers. But when your playing a team who doesn't turn the ball over you gotta tackle and forget the turnovers quit trying to force them and body tackle. He hasn't learned when the scheme isn't working the first half the same scheme isn't going to work the second half


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2013)

Todd Grantham will be the next head coach at UGA after Richt wins his NC. Mark it down


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 3, 2013)

Vince Dooley had only one undefeated season and lost more bowl games than he won. Everybody just needs to relax and realize that UGA isn't and has rarely been a national championship caliber team. We are a good SEC team, and that's it. Richt has won nearly 75% of the time. The odds of us getting a coach better than that are slim.


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Todd Grantham will be the next head coach at UGA after Richt wins his NC. Mark it down



 He will have to come out in a hoveround.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 4, 2013)

Dang, so many of y'all excoriated me a few weeks ago when I mentioned how much UGA had lost on D.

Now look at ya.


----------



## striper slug (Sep 4, 2013)

RoosterTodd said:


> Vince Dooley had only one undefeated season and lost more bowl games than he won. Everybody just needs to relax and realize that UGA isn't and has rarely been a national championship caliber team. We are a good SEC team, and that's it. Richt has won nearly 75% of the time. The odds of us getting a coach better than that are slim.



why aren't you posting their record against top 25 teams?


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 4, 2013)

striper slug said:


> why aren't you posting their record against top 25 teams?



Why don't you post a coach that would certainly come to UGA, and produce better results.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 4, 2013)

The D was better than I thought they was going to be, they stopped Clemson's O enough to give our O a chance to score the points needed to win that game.

The DAWGS!! O did not come through when they needed to.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## pmimbs (Sep 4, 2013)

Curlydog said:


> If ya'll start 1 & 3, dog fans would take anyone who wanted the job, and that might be a short list.



That's absurd. There would be good coaches around the country that would love to take this job. However, Kirby Smart is not the answer, and Todd Grantham at head coach certainly isn't either. Mark Richt isn't going anywhere nor should he.


----------



## Curlydog (Sep 4, 2013)

So ya'll are saying it's satisfactory to never win the big game, as long as you can keep Richt.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 4, 2013)

Mark Richt is not getting fired and our D will get better.
Go Dawgs!!


----------



## pmimbs (Sep 4, 2013)

Richt will win the big game in due time theres no doubt in my mind. He started out winning plenty of big games but has struggled the last few years, its normal for coaches to go through good and bad times. In todays college football of "what have you done for me lately" its easy to see why people complain. But I can guarantee you there is no better situation for UGA than to have Mark Richt on the sidelines.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 4, 2013)

Twiggbuster said:


> Mark Richt is not getting fired and our D will get better.
> Go Dawgs!!



This.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 4, 2013)

If the Dwags start 1-3, then Carolina is going to have a great year.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 4, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I would love to see Derrick Dooley at least get an interview. I dont hink he got a fair shake at Floppy Top



Yes, I think that would be a great idea. Please hire Dooley, I beg of you.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm not saying richt should go anywhere but we need a shut down D/C we scored 35 points, never mind there was never a holding call against clemson. Are they a great offensive team yes but we didn't play lights out D cause we don't have a lights out D/C. If you score 35 and lose its not the offenses fault. Was it rusty? Sure its the first game and passing doesn't always start fast but Murray had 300+ yards passing and we lost some game plan with Mitchell out and Gurly gone nearly a quarter. We have obvious problems on D yes their young but that goes back to recruiting which goes back to coaching


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 4, 2013)

riprap said:


> Parcells was seen water skiing on Hartwell.



So thats why the water level was way up.


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2013)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> I'm not saying richt should go anywhere but we need a shut down D/C we scored 35 points, never mind there was never a holding call against clemson. Are they a great offensive team yes but we didn't play lights out D cause we don't have a lights out D/C. If you score 35 and lose its not the offenses fault. Was it rusty? Sure its the first game and passing doesn't always start fast but Murray had 300+ yards passing and we lost some game plan with Mitchell out and Gurly gone nearly a quarter. We have obvious problems on D yes their young but that goes back to recruiting which goes back to coaching



I have always wondered this. UGA has always had a lot of penalties. If you start 1st and 20 and you make it back to the original line of scrimmage I guess those yrds count towards your total? If so UGA gets a lot of yards during a game that doesn't result in a first down. makes those 300yrds of passing and 500+yrds total a little off.


----------



## billy62green (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't see Richt going anywhere anytime soon, unless one of the following scenarios, or something similar were to transpire: a complete utter collapse to a 2-9 or 3-8 type season; a couple of 6-5 or 5-6 type seasons in a row; or Tech to get on a roll and maybe reel off 4 o 5 straight wins against him while he continues on each season with 8-3 or 7-4 type seasons. I don't really see any of those scenarios as being likely. The State of Georgia boosts a wealth of talent and the flagship University is bound to grasp enough of it to be decent in spite of anything the coach may or may not do. Richt has beefed up his winning percentage by almost always beating the teams they are supposed to beat (the Mississippi's, Vanderbilts, Miss State's, plus Tennessee's and Auburn's in their down years, not to mention the various Appalachian State's and Buffalo's that are on every year's schedule). There are enough of those games and enough in-state talent that wants to come there to get him to 7 or so wins each year, if he does no more than stay out of the team's way. Plus, he has basically owned Tech. He's smart enough to know to get those 8 or more wins a year, beat Tech, go to some bowl, and stick around. My take on him is he doesn't work the clock well and is not the best at managing his players-way to many penalties and not enough discipline. If he sticks around long enough will he finally win the big one-maybe, the law of averages being what it is, and given the sheer talent that gets dropped in his lap every year. Athens has more patience than Tuscaloosa and some other places have, however.


----------



## Curlydog (Sep 4, 2013)

Good job riprap, so alot of uga's total yds, are realy gaining back penalties yds. Makes good sense to me. So 10 penalties take away 100 yds from total.


----------



## Palmetto (Sep 4, 2013)

Curlydog said:


> Good job riprap, so alot of uga's total yds, are realy gaining back penalties yds. Makes good sense to me. So 10 penalties take away 100 yds from total.





They still have to formulate the plays to gain those yards don't they?


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2013)

Not saying that the yards shouldn't count, but it's not accomplishing much gaining the same yards over and over.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Sep 4, 2013)

striper slug said:


> why aren't you posting their record against top 25 teams?



Because I don't know either of their records against top 25 teams. Doesn't matter anyway. The wins will come with time. They may even win a national championship on accident one year. 
Besides, if UGA fired a coach every time the fans started whining about it, we'd have had 15 coaches since Dooley retired.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 4, 2013)

riprap said:


> I have always wondered this. UGA has always had a lot of penalties. If you start 1st and 20 and you make it back to the original line of scrimmage I guess those yrds count towards your total? If so UGA gets a lot of yards during a game that doesn't result in a first down. makes those 300yrds of passing and 500+yrds total a little off.



Very true, penalties go back to coaching, I don't want to sound like a nay sayer but there's some problems in athens


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 5, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Was Larry Coker too nice to win a NC?



Yes.  He's wearing Butch Davis' ring.


----------



## Barfolomew (Sep 6, 2013)

To the schedule.  UGA could easily start off 1-3, with two conference losses.  At worst, they could loose 1 more game, being the one against Florida.  Mizzu, UT, Vandy, App State, Auburn, UK and GT are probably not going to give them much of a challenge. App. State isn't going to surprise anyone as the Michigan loss can be pointed to and its a late season game.  GT is still up in the air as if they are going to be any good.  This leaves UGA at 8-4 in the end with a probably bowl victory (9-5).

9-5 after going 12-2 is not going to get Richt fired and all the assistants will stay unless they "get better offers".  

2014 looks like 11-1 season as USC and Clemson both loose major contributors, thus having down years.  The west opponents are Mizzu, Auburn and Arkansas.  Even with Murry gone, I don't see them loosing more than 1 game, maybe 2.  Overall, they will be 11-2 post bowl, maybe 12-2.

Therefore, 12-2, 9-5, 11-2 will have Richt keep his job.  It is the perpetual cycle of UGA football under Richt (*8-4*, 13-1, 11-3, 10-2, 10-3, *9-4*, 11-2, 10-3, *8-5, 6-7*, 10-4, 12-2).  I just hope Richt doesn't win the SEC because I have no faith that he can game plan well enough to win a national title.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 6, 2013)

Mizzou is in the easy. And don't count out the big orange remember it is at home and even with some of the better talent Uga struggles to beat us by a td or 2.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> Mizzou is in the easy. And don't count out the big orange remember it is at home and even with some of the better talent Uga struggles to beat us by a td or 2.




Count out the Big O... The Vols are the least of our problems. You guys are about to hit a LONG stretch of games. We'll be playing you after Oregon and Florida get a hold of ya. Then you have South Carolina and all of this while trying to stay a float with a new coach and a whole new program.. 

You did handle Austin Pevy...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 6, 2013)

We'll handle the dawgs out of the stretch its the worst team we play. Oregon is rediculous Florida is good but its away Uga is no biggy and at home Carolina at home never know bama is a def loss lol.


----------



## riprap (Sep 6, 2013)

If we start 1-3 all the other fans will tell us how to correct the problem and I will complain about CMR, but none of it will do any good. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2013)

riprap said:


> If we start 1-3 all the other fans will tell us how to correct the problem and I will complain about CMR, but none of it will do any good. Go Dawgs!




And at the end of the day, none of it will EVER matter!! 

I'll be a Dawg until I die! SIC EM!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> And at the end of the day, none of it will EVER matter!!
> 
> I'll be a Dawg until I die! SIC EM!



^^^^^^this.......


----------



## tell sackett (Sep 6, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> And at the end of the day, none of it will EVER matter!!
> 
> I'll be a Dawg until I die! SIC EM!



Boom!!


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Sep 7, 2013)

Please fire richt ! We take him back at Fsu ! Seriously he's the best thing to happen to Uga football since Hershel left ! So fire him if y'all want to !


----------



## elfiii (Sep 7, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> We'll handle the dawgs out of the stretch its the worst team we play. Oregon is rediculous Florida is good but its away Uga is no biggy and at home Carolina at home never know bama is a def loss lol.



"I call that bold talk for a one eyed fat man Cogburn!" Pepper, "Lucky Ned" to Cogburn, Rooster, U.S. Marshall.

Anybody remember what happened to Lucky Ned Pepper right after he said that?


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 8, 2013)

nimrod said:


> Looking at Georgia's schedule I can see them starting the year off 1-3. If that happens do the natives grow restless and run Richt out of town or do they give him a chance to right the ship? If he does get canned who do you go after? Petrino? Man wins everywhere he goes. Or is there enough bad blood with what he did in Atlanta to not even give him a glimpse. Who would you Georgia fans want as a coach?



If GT had a team or a coach worth a hoot, would we still have to endure these useless posts by GT fans who can't find their own stadium?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2013)

nimrod said:


> Looking at Georgia's schedule I can see them starting the year off 1-3. If that happens do the natives grow restless and run Richt out of town or do they give him a chance to right the ship? If he does get canned who do you go after? Petrino? Man wins everywhere he goes. Or is there enough bad blood with what he did in Atlanta to not even give him a glimpse. Who would you Georgia fans want as a coach?




Not to worried about going 1-3 now are ya?


----------



## nimrod (Sep 8, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not to worried about going 1-3 now are ya?



No. That was a darn good SEC game. Was really impressed with Murray. He played like a Sr. SEC QB should. Let's see if you guys can keep that level of play up for the whole year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not to worried about going 1-3 now are ya?


----------

